# Pourquoi sur iTune. C est en allemand



## Didieto39 (3 Mars 2012)

Bonjour je viens de recevoir mon iPad 2 wifi
Tout ou presque ok sauf quand je vais sur iTunes tout est en allemand :musik,kategoriens,hörbürer........
Comment juste remettre ça en français 
Merci a vous


----------



## Cédric74 (3 Mars 2012)

C'est peut-être un Ipad suisse. Tu auras sans doute la réponse ici, en tous cas c'est ce qui est arrivé à certains suisses francophones : http://forums.macg.co/ipad/suisse-ios5-et-language-880602.html


----------



## Didieto39 (4 Mars 2012)

Bjr, oui iPad à été acheté en suisse!
Alors je ne peux rien faire?
Merci


----------



## subsole (4 Mars 2012)

Didieto39 a dit:


> Bjr, oui iPad à été acheté en suisse!
> Alors je ne peux rien faire?
> Merci


Bonjour, 
Clique sur le lien (orange) de Cédric74
La réponse semble donnée par iPom.pom message #3 


> Il suffit de se connecter au compte utilisateur avec l'identifiant Apple, fermer et re ouvrir l'AppStore, et magique... celui-ci est en français !


----------



## Cédric74 (4 Mars 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Clique sur le lien (orange) de Cédric74
> La réponse semble donnée par iPom.pom message #3



Pas mieux...


----------



## Didieto39 (4 Mars 2012)

Bravo à vous et merci , 
Ça marche tout en français...
Bn soirée  et à bientôt

Didieto


----------



## polpaulin (19 Mai 2012)

même problème ici mais ca ne marche pas du tout

j'ai acheté un ipad3 en Allemagne , j'ai tout localise en France , je meconnecte sur itune ou app store avec mon id francais mais tout est en allemand

le microphone ecrit allemand , skype attend de l'allemand mail aussi 

c'est ca ios 5 evolue ?

comment faire pour avoir tout en fr ?

merci


----------



## smarfes (21 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un soucis avec mon iPhone 4S. L'iTunes et AppStore sont en allemand, je voudrais que ce soit en Français. 
Comment on fait pour " se connecter au compte utilisateur avec l'identifiant Apple, fermer et re ouvrir l'AppStore". Je ne sais pas comment faire  J'ai tout essayé.

Merci de bien vouloir me donner + d'explications.


----------

